# Settling pakistani high flyer hen



## PigeonDetective (Nov 6, 2013)

I have acquired a Pakistani high flyer hen and intend on settling her to my loft..

I have her in a small temporary loft, So that I can treat her before she mixes with my other birds.. This small loft is basically a large rabbit hutch and has wire mesh so that she can see out etc..

I have never settled a single bird before and would like any tips and advice for this breed..

Thanks


----------



## PigeonDetective (Nov 6, 2013)

Forgot to mention that she is an adult.. And I have a spare male ready to pair with her, once she is out of quarantine


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. I never had Paki pigeons, but I like to breed once then see if their babies are any good. Either way i give my caught pigeons one year to get used to the place and hopefully breed. This means cutting feathers and allowing it to walk in and out of their small cages, under supervision daily. I also cut feathers on some during winter months. Allowing it, not making it to mate is my method. 
And if you decide to do anything else, please try to liberate it hungry from the day before. If the mate is settled, then release it also the same day: not to make them fly but to hang around for a few minutes. 
Also, i have read at times that new birds should be liberated when its dark or something similar like the end of the day where there is not much light left for the birds to explore. Good luck with her.


----------



## PigeonDetective (Nov 6, 2013)

Thank you very much for your reply.. I am reluctant to clip wings, As Im not experience with doing that and I don't want to hurt her..

She seems a little bit more comfortable today, but the youngster is still scared and settling. I have been letting them look though the mesh at my other birds who are already settled.

I intend on giving them a couple of weeks of what im doing.. Covering them during the night, So that they are not getting scared my cats etc..

Pairing her at the moment would be a problem too.. There is a spare cock I can pair with her, But he is kept in a different loft and I dont really want to complicate things anymore, by moving him and confusing him haha.. Aswell as the there not being a lot of room in the loft the tippler and HF are kept in..

she will be released just before dusk, hungry with my other birds.. That is the plan anyway.. Maybe I am just worrying for nothing, But she is a beautiful bird and I dont want to lose her!


----------



## indigobob (Nov 12, 2008)

PigeonDetective said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.. I am reluctant to clip wings, As Im not experience with doing that and I don't want to hurt her..
> 
> She seems a little bit more comfortable today, but the youngster is still scared and settling. I have been letting them look though the mesh at my other birds who are already settled.
> 
> ...


If I am settling new birds (flying rollers), I withhold their feed the previous day; but I prefer releasing them early in the morning, at a weekend, when I am home all day. If the new bird does fly off, it has all of the day to find it's way home, and I can keep an eye out and should it fly overhead, I can flag some of my own birds to attract it's attention. If it is released in the evening and flies off, it may stay out all night and become predated.


----------



## PigeonDetective (Nov 6, 2013)

indigobob said:


> If I am settling new birds (flying rollers), I withhold their feed the previous day; but I prefer releasing them early in the morning, at a weekend, when I am home all day. If the new bird does fly off, it has all of the day to find it's way home, and I can keep an eye out and should it fly overhead, I can flag some of my own birds to attract it's attention. If it is released in the evening and flies off, it may stay out all night and become predated.


That makes sense to me, im in a similar position working during the day in the week.. I also agree releasing the other birds will help bring them back

Only tonight my flight pigeons brought down a stray white dove.. if it works for strays, surely works for hungry settled birds..

Thank you for the advice, iv had some people say release them on their own.. which didnt make sense to me when settled birds can be useful


----------

